# Forellenteich selber machen-Fragen!!!



## Trout Bait (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo
ich habe hier eine ungenutze fläche in unserem garten. Ich möchte hier einen schönen forellenteich bauen, nur habe ich noch einige fragen dazu.
1.Ich habe nun keinen bachzulauf, also benötige ich einen teichfilterpumpe. Würde das überhaupt funktionieren mit strömung und dem ganzen zeug.
2.Brauch ich dann eine sauerstoffpumpe daaa ja nie sauerstoffreiches wasser nachkommt.
3.Was für wasser, also ph-wert und der gleichen, muss das wasser erfüllen.
4.Welche forellenpellets von welcher firma benötige ich, die Rebos sollen schnell wachsen, aber auch gesundbleiben.

Ich möchte fangfähige forellen zwischen 500-800g besetzen.
Wie bekommen Rebos rotes fleisch. Ich habe einiges darüber gelesen.Hängt das evtl. mit der Fütterung zusammen??
Wenn jaaa was muss ich dafür mahcen.

Stellt ruhig fragen.

mfg
Nico

PS: Die Fläche sag ich euch später müsste aber so zwischen 25qm und 50qm liegen.


----------



## Trout Bait (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich selber machen-Fragen!!!*

achja was ich noch vergessen habe:
Wie tief muss er denn sein???

mfg
Nico


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich selber machen-Fragen!!!*

Das sind ja mal wieder Fragen über Fragen.

Du brauchst folgendes:

Damit das Wasser im Teich bleibt, benutzt du Teichfolie (1,0 mm), es sei denn du hast Lehmboden, willst den Teich in GFK gießen oder du machst ihn aus Beton.
Du benötigst auf jeden Fall einen Wasserbelüfter. Hier sind meiner Meinung nach die Geräte der Firme LINN und Fiap zu empfehlen. Die Leistung hängt hier von der Teichgröße und der Besatzdichte ab. Um eine UVC-Vorklärer und einen GFK-Mehrkammerfilter kommst auch nicht drum herum. Ein Filterteich wäre dringend zu empfehlen. Dieser sollte gerne genau so groß sein wie der eigentliche Teich, wenigstens vom Areal. Zum Betreiben des Filters wird eine Bachlaufpumpe benötigt, die gibt es von Heissner oder Oase. Ein Oberflächenskimmer kann auch ser hilfreich sein, gibt es von Oase. Regelmäßig Zeolith im Filter durch neues ersetzen, außerdem muss ein Teil des Wasser gelegentlich erneuert werden. 

Überlege dir lieber einmal zuviel ob du Salmoniden in einem Teich ohne Zulauf halten möchtest, als einmal zu wenig. Ich habe teures Lehrgeld bezahlt und würde es nur mit der genannten Technik nochmal versuchen. Alles andere ist Tierquälerei!!!

Rotes Fleisch: Da bekommst du spezielles Futter. Ich verwende Biomar oder Trouvit von Skretting. Beides über den Großmarkt zu beziehen. Sonst mal beim Futterhandel nachfragen, was die besorgen können. 

Im übrigen sind die so aufgezogenen Forellen KEINE erstklassigen Speisefische. Das von vornerein!

Rechne für die Folie 1000 Euro (m²=5 euro), den belüfter 500 Euro, die Bachpumpe 300 Euro, den Mehrkammrfilter 1000 Euro und den Besatz inkl. Futter 150 Euro: knapp 3000 EURO. Dafür kannst du dir nen ganzen Baggersee pachten!!!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich selber machen-Fragen!!!*

Moin
Auch wenn das Halten von Forellen u.U., vielleicht und möglicherweise  ohne Frischwasser zu machen ist (die Meinung einiger hier im AB, meine Meinung ist, das es garnicht auf Dauer geht), so ist der finanzielle Aufwand enorm und es ist wohl besser, das du deine Lachsforellen im Fischladen um die Ecke bzw. dem Züchter deines Vertrauens kaufen gehst oder dein Forellenfilet einfach in Mörensaft tauchst...:m

...müssen es denn unbedingt Forellen sein?




#h


----------



## Trout Bait (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich selber machen-Fragen!!!*

ok danke hat sich das damit komplett erledigt und das buddeln hat sich damit auch erledigt.
Ich dachte ich komme soo mit 200€ hin aber 3000€ euro ist mir zuviel.
Kennt jemand hier in meiner nähe einen fischteich zu verpachten wo ich salmoniden drin halten kann.
27283 Verden/Aller
maximale entfernung 20km.

mfg
Nico


----------



## StObEr (3. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich selber machen-Fragen!!!*

Hallo 
ich wollte mir auch einen Forellenteich machen circa 3.5 durchmesser  und 1 ,80 tief     ich wollte ein paar forellen reinsetzen und au ch noch ein paar weißfische und vielleicht noch ein paar karpfen   was brauche ich dafür? ich habe eine möglichkeit von der bach einen einlauf zu machen den werde ich dann mit einer pumpe als kleinen wasserfall in den teich verlegen    reicht das dann als sauerstoff?
und was brauche ich noch alles? und wie viele forellen können es etwa sein?
danke mfg


----------



## Syntac (3. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich selber machen-Fragen!!!*

Du brauchst, neben dem bereits oben geschrieben eine wasserrechtliche Genehmigung um das Wasser aus dem Bach nehmen zu dürfen, einen Bauantrag für Deinen Teich (für die Wasserrechtliche) sowie dann, sollte alles genehmigt werden, eine Betriebsnummer vom Amt für Landwirtschaft und Forsten. Der Veterinär schaut auch noch gelegentlich mal vorbei. 
Wenn Du die Fische verkaufen möchtest, wird auch noch ein Schlachtraum (deckenhoch gefließt, mit Edelstahlspüle etc.) gefordert, das ist auch unabhängig davon, ob Du 10 Fische verkaufst oder 10.000 tsd. 

Am besten mal einfach einlesen, google mal nach Teichbaurichtlinie, oder schau hier vorbei: www.teichwirtschaft.kostenloses-forum.be 

Gruß, syntac


----------



## zander-ralf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich selber machen-Fragen!!!*

Moin StOBer,

lass da bloss die Finger bei weg! Das funktioniert ganz und gar nicht. Eine 3,5m Pfütze ist für solche Fische kein artgerechter Lebensraum und grenzt an Tierquälerei.
Für solche Größen sind  10 Goldfischchen, 6 Bitterlinge und evtl. 2 Karauschen geeignet.
Also, ein Teich unter 200qm Fläche und ohne ständige *Frischwasserzufuhr* ist für Forellen absolut tabu!!! 
Eine popelige Umwälzpumpe bringt *gar nichts.* 

Gruß zander-ralf


----------

